# Monsooned Malabar?



## Tube Screamer (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum, and wanted to ask a quick question about Monsooned Malabar beans.... They are an 'aged' bean variety, a little like Old Brown Java. I purchased them raw and roasted them myself, but after roasting, I noticed that many of the beans have small holes in them, which I can only describe as 'woodworm' like. I'm guessing these have been caused by insects during the aging process.

I was just wondering if anyone else had any experience with this variety of bean, and if I should be concerned? I purchased them from the Coffee Bean Shop, and I've roasted many of their Java before, but never noticed anything like this in those beans.

I've attached a picture to show you exactly what I'm referring to.

Thanks for taking a look, and for any advice.. I just wasn't sure whether I should use them or not ?

Russ


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Coffee berry borer beetle, I would think. I have no idea if it's harmful but it must surely change the bean 'make up'.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tube Screamer (Feb 20, 2018)

Hmm, yes thanks for that.. I think you're absolutely right. I just googled and read about them.. to be honest I don't fancy using them after reading that. I think an email to the Coffee Bean Shop is in order.

Thats a shame, as they would have been ready to use tonight, and I've just ran out of my last batch of Java I had roasted


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

try grinding or chopping a couple up and see if there is anything inside. @DavecUK might have some input......but......the supplier should not be selling grade one shite, if thats what it is.....coffee is simple in that aspect. Put good beans in, get good coffee out


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am sure the CBS will want to know about it, although how they didn't spot it I'm not sure. Just another reason to buy whole beans, and not pre ground! At least you can see what you're getting! Dash it all - the thought of ingesting ground up bugs of any kind, however minute, makes me feel positively queasy!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not sure about them being aged. Traditionally, they relaid on the floor inside huts and what happens is that once the monsoon winds come they open flaps in the sides of the building and the wet air dries the bean but at the same time the bean absorbs a bit of moisture, which is why they are so large! It is the only bean roasting figures on a Gene Cafe I can remember, 226 for 14 mins 20 seconds!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As you say you roasted them and saw many beans like that (I presume the 3 on the table are just an example) and I make a further assumption that you are using something like a Gene Cafe, then yeah, it's a lot to have in just 250g. I think with MM, make sure you get it from a good supplier, it's a medium expense coffee (unless you get the superior grades, but becoming harder to get.

looks like insect damaged, to be sure check the green beans if they have the same holes in then that's what it is. *Also, if all the beans are that light, you're not roasting them dark enough, they should be the colour of Cadburys Milk Chocolate*. If it's only those beans that are light, then it indicates low sugar content, which might not be surprising for damaged beans. If it's the borer beetle it doesn't happen in stoarge, but when the bean (Cherry) is on the plant. you might find that coffee made with them, especially if there are a lot will taste a bit more earthy, sour or both, but not in a good way.

Monsooned Malabar is normally OK, so it's unusual to get low grade beans, but if this is insect damaged then I suppose it can happen. *Of course you should always make sure you are getting an AA grade from a good importer, I always ensure mine is from a speciality list*. There is also A grade and I personally have not seen any lower grades...so not sure what you have there. There are some importers who don't check their beans as often as they should and some who tend to get them from cheaper sources. Just those 3 or so beans if within 350g of green coffee would in themselves preclude it from speciality grade as they could count as 1 full defect. I would imagine the roaster will be pleased to get your feedback, as they can go back to their suppliers and complain.


----------



## Tube Screamer (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you all very much for your helpful replies.. I really appreciate your advice.

I totally agree, and will get in touch with the supplier tomorrow.

I just cut through one of the beans and the inside is all porous like a piece of volcanic rock.. definitely completely damaged by these beetle things.









Can I ask which suppliers some of you use for green beans? Maybe it's time for a change!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That bean looks much darker in that photo?


----------



## Tube Screamer (Feb 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> That bean looks much darker in that photo?


Yes I brightened the first picture up somewhat so that the holes could be seen clearly..


----------



## Dormouse (Aug 6, 2017)

Quality of MM varies a lot between suppliers. And price isn't necessarily a good guide.

I always go by taste. The idea of insects doesn't bother me since I'm aware we all consume a lot anyway, but usually don't notice because they are so small. So I'd test these by taste. Maybe selecting a bad batch so I know precisely what I'm tasting for.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dormouse said:


> Quality of MM varies a lot between suppliers. And price isn't necessarily a good guide.
> 
> I always go by taste. The idea of insects doesn't bother me since I'm aware we all consume a lot anyway, but usually don't notice because they are so small. So I'd test these by taste. Maybe selecting a bad batch so I know precisely what I'm tasting for.


It does negatively impact the taste, significantly!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dormouse said:


> I always go by taste. The idea of insects doesn't bother me since I'm aware we all consume a lot anyway.........


Ohh! I had to check who had written this - of course you do


----------

